# My First Card Cut Attempt



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all, Went out for a go at cutting a card today, got close but not quite the full monte, got the video and picture here, if anyone has any advise it would be greatly appreciated, also was wondering if there is any regulations on getting the card cutter badge on the forum, have wanted to get it for a while now and would be gutted if I did it and was disallowed, so any info on that would also be appreciated.

Thanks..

-Epic


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes ! very good 
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All the regulations are here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/

That was nice shooting ... you are well on your way.

I would urge you to pay careful attention to the advice about how to set up your camera. With the camera behind you, it is impossible to tell if the card has been damaged from one shot to the next. The best bet is to get a mirror and set it up beside your catchbox. Put your camera next to the catchbox, and adjust the mirror and the camera so the camera is showing both the target and your shooting position. Then both you and your target can be clearly seen throughout your shoot.

Use good quality cards ... cheap cards just seem to mush up. Also, you will need to have pretty high velocity ... about 200 fps or more ... to get a clean cut. Be sure your cards are dry and not damp ... do not leave them outside where they can absorb moisture. If they seem damp, dry them with a brief burst in a microwave or at very low temp in the oven. Store them in a plastic bag after drying them out.

Just keep at it ... I am sure you can do it. And do not shoot without filming it ... you do not want to get your cut when the camera is not running!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Charles said:


> All the regulations are here:
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the fantastic advice charles, really appreciate it, and will defiantly keep at it!

-Epic


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Way to go! It won't be long now, that is for sure!


----------

